# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Ik zie het niet meer zo zitten...

## HMNL

Hallo allemaal, 

Zoals de titel al beschrijft, zie ik het niet meet zo zitten met m'n lijf. 

Ik ben nu 18 jaar oud en 1,80 lang, en weeg ver, ver over de 100KG... 
Dit is totaal niet goed, en dat weet ik zelf ook. 

Sinds mijn geboorte ben ik al een 'groot' kind geweest. Maar dat was eerst niet zo. 
Het had niet veel gescheeld, of ik was niet een levens uit de buik van m'n moeder gekomen...  :Frown: 
Heb dagenlang in een gesloten ruimte gezeten, en heb (waarschijnlijk) zakken vol medicijnen binnen gekregen. 

Vanaf mijn 4e levensjaar, ben ik steeds zwaarder geworden. 

Ook ben was ik vroeger zwaar hypermobile, maar heb ik dit op eigen kracht door jarenlange oefeningen, doktersbezoeken e.d. kunnen terugbrengen naar ligt hypermobile. 

Ook heb ik get grootste gedeelte van mijn leven, tot op nog geen 5 jaar geleden, alleen maar op diëten geleefd. 
Dit bleek gewoon totaal NIET te werken. 

Ook ben ik nooit goed geweest in gym... Dit omdat ik gewoon simpelweg veel te zwaar ben waardoor ik met sommige dingen moeilijk mee kan doen... 

Sporten deed ik vroeger wel, zo'n een tot twee keer per week. 
Daarna ook nog zwemmen, een keer per week. 
Dit heeft ook totaal NIET geholpen met het afvallen....

De meeste mensen zeggen altijd: "Elk pondje gaat door het mondje"... Dit vind ik zelf zoooooo ongelofelijk erg...
Ik eet totaal niet veel, totaal niet!

Hieronder een kleine samenvatting van mijn voeding van de afgelopen 3 dagen:
Maandag: Ochtend, twee sneetjes tijgerbruin met gebraden gehakt
Middag, drie sneetjes tijgerbruin met gerookte ham
Tussendoortje, ongezouten soepstengel
Avond, spruiten met aardappelen en vlees

Dinsdag: Ochtend, twee sneetjes tijgerbruin met smeerleverworst
Middag, stukje stokbrood met brie + honing en hazelnoten
Avond, gebakken aardappelen met uien, paprika en ei

Vandaag:Ochtend, twee sneetjes tijgerbruin met smeerleverworst
Middag, drie sneetjes tijgerbruin met smeerleverworst
Avond, (zoals wij het noemen) broodje hamburger gezond, met veel sla, tomaat, ui, een wit bolletje en natuurlijk de hamburger

Nu zit ik bij me zelf af te vragen, doe ik het wel goed?

Ik ga elke dag op de fiets van mijn huis naar het station, dit is zo'n 6 km op en neer. 
Ik loop, blijkbaar (stappen teller) zo rond de 3 a 4 km per dag (zonder dat ik er erg in heb)

Ik eet niet veel...

WAT DOE IK FOUT?

Ik zie het gewoon niet zo meer zitten... En vraag daarom om hulp!
De doktoren weten, of willen het niet zeggen... Want die zeggen gewoon klakkeloos dat het door het eten komt... MAAR IK EET NIET VEEL!

Als je hier bij ons in de koelkast komt kijken, dan zie je dit: pepers, paprika (VEEL), uien, tomaat, vleeswaren, VEEL SPA ROOD, sla, normale scharrel eieren, magere melk, noem maar op. Er staat echt nauwelijks tot niks slechts in onze koelkast...

Dus, nogmaals... Ik zie het niet meer zo zitten met al dit gedoe...

Wie, oh wie kan mij hier toch uit helpen? Zodat ik eens met iets anders bezig kan zijn...  :Frown:

----------


## HMNL

Nog steeds niemand.......?

----------


## DokterFlip

Je schrijft wat je eet - maar wat drink je op een dag?

----------


## HMNL

Wat ik op een dag drink? 
Nou, spa rood voornamelijk, magere melk, en misschien zo nu en dan cola light...

----------


## HMNL

Is er echt serieus niemand die hier iets op weet?
Dan zijn er wel erg weinig mensen met advies.... -_-

----------


## Health Coach J

Beste HMNL,

Ik heb je berichtje gelezen, je voelt je machteloos en je ziet het- op dit moment- even niet zitten. 
Ik gebruik het woord "even" omdat je wel iets aan je overgewicht kan doen. Je kan op een gezonde manier gewicht verliezen.

Ik had zelf last van een gezet postuur en was een zoetekauw. Ondanks al mijn dieetpogingen viel ik niet af en kwam maar niet van mijn snoepverslaving af. Op basis van mijn eigen ervaringen heb ik toen een plan van aanpak gemaakt om blijvend af te vallen. En met succes. Afvallen heeft alles te maken met het streven naar en het behouden van een gezonde leef- en eetstijl, een lange termijn plan en een positieve instelling.

Hierbij een aantal vragen n.a.v. je eetschema:

1. Weet je eigenlijk precies hoeveel kcal je per dag eet? 
Ik heb het hier niet over een schatting, je moet dus echt precies weten hoeveel kcal je per dag consumeert.

Voorbeeld: Het eten van twee bruine boterhammen is o.k, maar met gebraden gehakt ? 
Gebruik je mager rundergehakt of half om?/ bak je in boter of olie? en hoeveelheid?? met ketchup en mayonaise etc..

Voorbeeld : broodje hamburger gezond? Wat zit er allemaal in en op je hamburger ?

Voorbeeld: vleeswaren? Het maakt heel wat uit wat voor soort vleeswaren jij eet. Je hebt magere en vette vleeswaren.

Voorbeeld: drie sneetje tijgerbruin ( is o.k) met leverworst? Wat voor soort leverworst? de magere of calorierijke ?

Volgens mij weet je niet precies hoeveel kcal je per dag eet. Je denkt - zoals heel veel mensen- dat je gezond eet en goed bezig bent en je doet je best maar je valt niet af omdat je niet precies weet hoeveel kca je per dag consumeert. 

Tip 1: Ik zou als ik jou was een dieet kiezen dat bij jou persoonlijke behoefte past ( je weet dan ook precies hoeveel kcal je per dag
consumeert).
Kies een koolhydraatrijk dieet als je van bruinbrood, rijst en noten houdt of kies een koolhydraatarm dieet als je van vlees, 
eieren en vis houdt. Ik raad je aan om geen crash dieet te kiezen!!!!

Het doel van een dieet is om je streefgewicht te bereiken, dit is de beginfase. 

Bereken -voordat je begint- eerst je BMI om te zien of je overgewicht of obesitas hebt. 
De BMI ( Body Mass Index) is de verhouding tussen lichaamsgewicht en lengte. De BMI geeft een schatting van het 
gezondheidsrisico van het lichaamsgewicht.

Je BMI bereken je door je lichaamsgewicht in kilo's te delen door het kwadraat van je lichaamslengte. 
Voorbeeld: iemand die 85 kilo weegt bij een lengte van 1.70 meter: 85 :Frown:  1.7 x 1.7) heeft een BMI van 29,4.

Gegevens en feiten WHO ( World Health Organization) 
Een BMI 25-30 = overgewicht
Een BMI 30-35 = obesitas
Een BMI > 35 + morbide ( extreme) obesitas 


TIP 2: Streef naar een positieve instelling.
Positieve gedachten leveren resultaat op, ze brengen je verder dan negatieve gedachten. 
Focus op jezelf; op je gezondheid en je welzijn. 
Geloof in jezelf.
Werk hard en geef nooit op!
Ga op internet op zoek naar verhalen van mensen met obesitas die op een gezonde manier kilo's zijn kwijtgeraakt, jij kunt 
het ook!


Vriendelijk groet,

----------

